
Microsoft’s Surface Pro just got a feature the MacBook has never had - joeyespo
http://bgr.com/2018/03/06/surface-pro-vs-macbook-pro-specs-price-lte-connection/
======
noah-kun
Saving you a click, it's wireless LTE data:

> The company launched a new version of the Surface Pro on Tuesday that has
> built-in LTE connectivity, something that should appeal to businesses with
> remote employees, or really anyone who’s tired of tethering their iPhone to
> their MacBook with a dongle.

I love that "Bluetooth" is now called a dongle.

------
usaphp
If you always carry your phone with you anyway - you can just Bluetooth
teather it to your MacBook anytime. Easier and you don’t have to pay for it.
So it’s not like macbook ever needed this feature that surface pro just got.

~~~
sigjuice
Tethering takes the same number of clicks (2) as switching to a different wifi
network. It couldn't be easier.

~~~
usaphp
Easier than buying a new laptop just to be able to have lte connection I mean.

